

Ask HN: Tutorials for ASP.NET MVC and C# that are like railstutorial.org? - enraged_camel

Hello Hacker News,<p>Last year I learned Rails using Michael Hartl&#x27;s excellent Rails Tutorial. This year I&#x27;d like to learn ASP.NET MVC and C#.<p>What I loved about Hartl&#x27;s tutorial is its comprehensive nature: it introduces readers to everything from fundamental web concepts and common Unix terminal commands to Ruby, Rails, testing, tools and deployments, and ultimately builds a functioning website that you can just share the link to with your friends. I&#x27;ve been searching for similarly thorough tutorials for ASP.NET MVC, but haven&#x27;t been able to find any. So I figured I would ask here.<p>tl;dr: What are some good resources to learn ASP.NET MVC for someone who has ~1 year of Rails experience? Don&#x27;t assume knowledge of C# or Visual Studio.<p>Thanks in advance. :)
======
Zekio
i have been looking around for this lately aswell, the best place i've found
is pluralsight.

~~~
_random_
Seems Microsoft arranged for it to be free:

[http://www.asp.net/mvc/pluralsight](http://www.asp.net/mvc/pluralsight)

------
gesman
pluralsight.com

